# are my cory cats diseased?



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

just bought 3 julii cory cats from petsmart and put them in my tank about 30 min ago. one died a few minuets after realease and the other two look sick to me. what do you think?

one has red gills, and the other has a big dark spot on its head.
theyre both acting normal, but..


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I can't help with the disease but I can help you in another way.
You bought the fish form petsmart? Well you might wanna look for a better place to buy your fish from. Like a local fish store, otherwise known as a LFS. Also you might wanna get a quarantine tank, it is simply another tank to observe newly bought fish for a time period of 30 days to see if they have a disease. The point of a QT tank, is so that if the fish have a disease, the fish won't infect the fish in the min tank with it.


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

big b said:


> I can't help with the disease but I can help you in another way.
> You bought the fish form petsmart? Well you might wanna look for a better place to buy your fish from. Like a local fish store, otherwise known as a LFS. Also you might wanna get a quarantine tank, it is simply another tank to observe newly bought fish for a time period of 30 days to see if they have a disease. The point of a QT tank, is so that if the fish have a disease, the fish won't infect the fish in the min tank with it.


thanks! the thought of a QT tank never crossed my mind. im hoping that the dark spot is just an abnormality and the red gills are just from petsmart's dirty tank.
i was so upset when i lost the other little guy. I forgot how disappointing it is to lose a fish, all ive had for almost a year was just a pleco, and those things seem like they cant die.

as for a QT tank, can it just be a bare tank with only a light, filter, and airstone?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

brad138 said:


> as for a QT tank, can it just be a bare tank with only a light, filter, and airstone?


Yes in fact that would be the best for a qt tank. Qt tanks are usually bare bottomed with minimal things except the necessities. If I was you I would just keep the qt tank going nonstop with a few fish to hold the cycle. Like a school of hardy tetras. Also I forgot, a qt tank is usually 10 or 20 gallons.


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Don't forget a good heater. Hospital tank should be kept at a constant temperature for optimum help.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh yeah, also the heat should be up a bit more then the main tanks temp. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

Will do.
I guess they're ok. The redness in the gills is fading and I'm thinking that the dark spot on the other one is just a birth mark..well I hope it is, because that one is my favorite


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I was gonna post that it might be just a normal coloration marking but I wasn't sure about it. The dark spot I mean.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

The red gills is ammonia poisoning. Best cure is clean water. Should change his water at least 40% for a few days. He will probably be ok, but if to much damage was done it will have a shortened life.


----------

